

Apple Launches 8GB iPhone 5C - robot_scream
http://www.theverge.com/2014/3/18/5518296/iphone-5c-8gb-price-release-date

======
amits89
An interesting move by Apple as iPhone5C sales were not picking. Apple reduced
the price of iPhone 5C & iPhone 5S in US by $ 100 .
[http://www.dazeinfo.com/2014/03/19/apple-inc-aapl-cuts-
iphon...](http://www.dazeinfo.com/2014/03/19/apple-inc-aapl-cuts-
iphone-5c-iphone-5s-price-100-8gb-fewer-countries/)

